

Brogrammers  Spark Overflow - jeffbfb
http://www.sparkoverflow.com/?p=175

======
scott_meade
"I’ve yet to learn all of the passions of my coworkers, but I have gotten the
chance to learn many, and every one of them surprises me."

It's surprising to me the number of recent posts trumpeting the realization
that programmers have a life away from the keyboard. I must be doing it wrong.

------
fghh45sdfhr3
_I don’t like to think of a Brogrammer as a frat boy or someone that just
calls everyone bro. But rather just a group of people that is becoming more
and more diverse every day._

Great, but then drop the term "Brogrammer" and come up with a better one. How
about Zengrammer?

~~~
taylodl
Zengrammer is awesome! I agree the term brogrammer has negative connotations
and its usage needs to stop, except when referring to actual brogrammers of
course! ;)

------
Rhymenocerus
come at me bro

